
Turkish coup – bridges, social media blocked - AdamN
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36809083
======
chinathrow
Good live coverage also at the guardian. Latest news is that the military has
full control.

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2016/jul/15/turkey-
co...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2016/jul/15/turkey-coup-attempt-
military-gunfire-ankara)

~~~
Analemma_
> Latest news is that the military has full control.

Is there a source for this other than the military itself? Because this is one
of those situations where you can't really trust any reports until everything
shakes out: right now the Turkish state media is, of course, claiming the coup
has failed.

------
AdamN
Looks like social media is going down:
[https://twitter.com/Holbornlolz/status/754044391656914944](https://twitter.com/Holbornlolz/status/754044391656914944)

